# Colonoscopy Monday



## hollynicohle (Feb 10, 2002)

I am having a colonoscopy Monday...very nervous for lots of reasons. Preparing for it today is not going to be easy, but getting through the sedation well is probably something I should be more worried about. Since my asthma is so bad, I run a pretty high risk of not waking up at all after any kind of sedation...and doing this without sedation is not an option for me!! I have a question about the prep...This is what I am SUPPOSED to do (and part of it I've already done): Take 2 dulcolax 2 days prior to procedure in the evening (did that last night). Then take 3 glasses of Fleet and clear liquid mix at 4 p.m. today, and 3 more glasses at 6 p.m. today. Then 2 more dulcolax at bedtime tonight...colonoscopy is tomorrow morning. But after taking the Dulcolax last night, I've been up since 4 a.m. suffering the dreaded effects of it (this is the first time I've ever taken a laxative of any kind). I am beginning to run clear already. Does this mean I can skip the other stuff, or at least most of it? I think I will take part of the Fleet just to be sure I'm clear. If I run clear now...which seems very early...is there any chance that more food will digest and make it not so clear? (this is gross, I know). The last thing I ate was last night at 10:00 p.m. Then took the dulcolax at about midnight. By the way, the dulcolax made me feel so horrible, it was as if I had a stomach virus...nausea, chills, cramps, of course the diarrhea. I never want to take those again! (but they cleaned me out pretty good so I guess it was worth it).


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

Hi,I am having a colonoscopy done on Mon also. I was given Visicol tablets to be taken every 15 min for 1 1/2 hrs. I have to take 3 of them at a time and they are very large. When you say you have to take fleet with water do you mean fleet phospho-soda? And how many oz. of water. I was going to take that also but I didn't take the laxitives so I guess I will have to try the pills and hope I don't throw up. In answer to your question,yes there could and most probably will be more left. I would do exactly as directed because you don't want to get there and be told you are not cleaned out enough to do the colonoscopy. As for the sedation,you will not be put to sleep compleatly. Just enough to relax and make you drowsy although some people do think they are sleeping. Last time I had this done I never sleeped at all and watched the whole thing on the computer. Good luck and if you have any more questions I will be checking back all day.


----------

